# Generator Mount



## tcoyle2 (Dec 3, 2007)

Investigating installing a 3000 Watt generator on the rear bumper of a 26RKS Outback and wonder if it will support the weight (150lbs). The width of the generator is only about 17 & 1/2" and I would move my spare to one side and then place the mount over the 3 & 1/2" bumper. Should only stick out about 14" which is only 6" or 7" beyond where the spare is now. I think the rear bumper is steel but wonder if anyone has done this or has a recommendation.

Thanks

tim


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Not unless you reinforce it with some extra gussets and a god welder. It would bounce up and down and eventually rip off your bumper. You cant even monut a bike rack off the back unless you beef it up or that too will be highway debris.


----------



## tcoyle2 (Dec 3, 2007)

battalionchief3 said:


> Not unless you reinforce it with some extra gussets and a god welder. It would bounce up and down and eventually rip off your bumper. You cant even monut a bike rack off the back unless you beef it up or that too will be highway debris.


Wow. Thanks for the feedback. Thought I might be asking for trouble.

tim


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

I made a hitch and bolted it to the TT under the stock 4" tube. I also moved the spare tire to the right. With the generator and 14 gallons of water in the basket I can step on the back edge of the carrier with out it flexing. you can see pictures in my albums http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...r&user=5244 . James


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Tim, you can certainly build a rack to support that much weight off the back of your Outback (many around here have), but I would not recommend trying to hang it on the OEM bumper. For what it's worth, In Keystones eyes, that is a HUGE no-no!

Search around the site a bit, and you will find several very effective solutions to your idea. There are some pretty sharp people in the family.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Here is what I have done. Ive had 600 lbs on this thing to pull tongue weight off the front for my hitch testing.. its very strong.

Click

Carey


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

Assuming you make the mount strong enough (which is certainly possibly), you still have to worry about the potentially drastic and dangerous change to the tongue weight.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

BoaterDan said:


> Assuming you make the mount strong enough (which is certainly possibly), you still have to worry about the potentially drastic and dangerous change to the tongue weight.


A 150 lb gen with a 75 lb mount/bumper removed only 80 lbs off of the tongue weight on my rig to let you know. But like Dan says, if you are at a 10-12% percent tongue weight right now, could be in trouble with a new bumper and generator.

What is your present tongue weight right now?

Carey


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I had a hitch bolted to my Outback frame. Cost about $200....now I know for sure I can carry heavy stuff back there but I have to think through what I put back there for tongue weight.


----------



## freefaller25 (Mar 19, 2006)

Hi Tim, definitely not to the bumper as everyone has already mentioned. We mount the setup shown on a receiver welded to the back of the Outback. Our hitch setup is pictured in the CAD model. A junk yard hitch section, some ¼" plate, a torch, and a welder are needed. If you can get one mounted for $200 then go for it unless you have tools and time for steel work. Several have accomplished the same type setup in other equally effective ways.

Tony


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

That is the same rack I have for my Outback....works GREAT.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I would lean more towards like Firee44(Gary)did










Don


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

HootBob said:


> I would lean more towards like Firee44(Gary)did
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holy smokes...that thing must be VERY VERY stable. Great looking rack!


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

freefaller25 said:


> Hi Tim, definitely not to the bumper as everyone has already mentioned. We mount the setup shown on a receiver welded to the back of the Outback. Our hitch setup is pictured in the CAD model. A junk yard hitch section, some ¼" plate, a torch, and a welder are needed. If you can get one mounted for $200 then go for it unless you have tools and time for steel work. Several have accomplished the same type setup in other equally effective ways.
> 
> Tony


I was actually thinking of doing something very similar to this for mounting a generator on the back of our 25RSS. I am going to weld to the frame in a similar manner as shown in the drawing. However, I was also planning on welding the 2" receiver to the bottom of the bumper. Not so much for weight support, but just for stability. We are planning on getting a Yamaha 3000 and I am a little concerned that having a 200lb load (generator plus rack) hanging off such a long, unsupported span might be a problem. I imagine it gets pretty rough and bouncy back there and there would be quite a bit of torsional stress on the tow bar. Hate to have the setup fail while I was driving down the road. Probably not nearly as much as the person behind me that suddenly has a 150 lb generator flying at them.

Also a bit concerned about tongue weight (25RSS is a bit light here to begin with) though I plan on compensating as much as possible for this with how I load the trailer.

Any thoughts? Advice?

DAN


----------

